# Just Curious



## bgrant4 (Jan 15, 2013)

How long after being raised to MM dis you join an appendant body and why?
Did you think your timing was a good idea or not?


----------



## widows son (Jan 15, 2013)

I took some time and looked into both. I decided to take the York rite first, though when I get all the degrees in the Cryptic rite, ill probably start the Scottish rite. I would say look into both and see which best suits you. You might want to do one or the other or both. Also consider the financial aspect. But of luck to you brother on your path.


----------



## Mac (Jan 15, 2013)

I joined the Scottish Rite about six months after I was raised. I knew coming in that I wanted to pursue what I saw as an academic branch of Freemasonry, and I think that the SR has enhanced my Blue Lodge understanding. 

When I'm done with my year in the East, I'm going through the York Rite to further explore.


----------



## California Master (Jan 16, 2013)

I joined the Scottish Rite about 3 months after being raised. Probably a little too soon, but, I had several lodge brothers who belonged and they wanted me to join. Never regretted it at all. I waited about 2 years before joing the Shrine. Quite frankly, I thought that the Shrine was too rich for me and I couldn't go on all of the excursions. At that time, I called them the partying Masons. Now, I have been a Shriner for over 30 years and understand what we are all about. I have sponsored several kids to our hospitals.

I joined the Royal Arch just a couple of years ago. This reason was because I found out that my Great-great grand uncle was a charter member of a Royal Arch Lodge in Orilla, Canada. He had come from Ireland to Canada which eventually led to coming to America.

I will say that every time that I have progressed in my Masonic travels, I have grown.


----------



## bgrant4 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you all for the answers. My thoughts are, since I am currently a Senior Steward in my Blue Lodge my responsibilities are not nearly what they will be in just a couple of short years. I'm afraid that if I don't go now that I will be too busy once I get into the Wardens chairs and then on to the East.


----------



## THurse (Jan 16, 2013)

Which ever way you decide, you have a lot of support. Have a wonderful journey.


----------



## widows son (Jan 16, 2013)

Don't rush, or be pressured into anything. Masonry is your journey, and you should traverse it how you see fit.


----------



## usmc05 (Jan 18, 2013)

I joined York Rite bout a year after being raised, Eastern Star year after that so my wife could be with me then Scottish Rite fours years after being raised. I enjoy everything, but Symbolic Lodge and KT is were my heart lead me.


----------



## MarkR (Jan 19, 2013)

I joined Scottish Rite as soon as my Valley started a new class the fall after I was raised.


----------



## rmcgehee (Jan 19, 2013)

widows son said:


> Don't rush, or be pressured into anything. Masonry is your journey, and you should traverse it how you see fit.


I could not agree more.We have a Member that as soon as a member is raised he is on them to join SR.That,IMHO,is not the way to go.


----------



## widows son (Jan 19, 2013)

Same thing happened to me. As soon as we closed the lodge I was hounded by 3 different brethren to join the AASR and a couple more from the YR.  I will come to you when I'm ready. And of course you'll get the " no pressure" but
How can there be no pressure when you got one group saying to join them, and another to join them? I felt at first I was going to be letting some guys down, but after thinking about it, I said TS for them. My journey. My path. My masonry.


----------



## MarkR (Jan 21, 2013)

As I've stated before, I'm extremely active in Scottish Rite.  I've never approached any new brothers individually about it.  Occasionally, after Lodge when we're just shooting the breeze, I'll make a general announcement that I have Scottish Rite petitions with me if anybody wants one, or ask if anybody has any questions about SR.


----------



## rmcgehee (Jan 21, 2013)

MarkR said:


> As I've stated before, I'm extremely active in Scottish Rite.  I've never approached any new brothers individually about it.  Occasionally, after Lodge when we're just shooting the breeze, I'll make a general announcement that I have Scottish Rite petitions with me if anybody wants one, or ask if anybody has any questions about SR.


This is the way to do this!


----------



## scialytic (Jan 21, 2013)

It was very interesting for me. I was pretty sure that I would eventually go York Rite first and then Scottish Rite after I've completed the original (or associated with) completion of the degrees (according to England and Scotland...though they ultimately settled for different organization). Though I was eager, I was kind of taking it slow.

I'd been working on a Masonic research paper and joined the Texas Lodge of Research. One of my main things with the York Rite is that I wanted to be initiated individually. Every place I talked to, they said it couldn't be done. I asked Brother Billings if he'd sign my TLR petition and we got to talking. He eventually informed me as PHP and TIM that we may be able to talk with the Brethren at Love Firld in Dallas and see it there is an opening. 

So now, after not really meaning to...but really wanting to...I'm a York Rite Mason (in the making). As with most things: Entirely unexpected.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 21, 2013)

I dived into the Scottish Rite and York Rite as soon as I could. I rushed too soon.


----------



## Mac (Jan 21, 2013)

Blake, is that why you're awake at 4:17 in the morning?!  :14:


----------



## Mac (Jan 21, 2013)

My question about the appendant bodies is: How do you find the time?!  Of course, I think a Blue Lodge meeting twice a month is too much sometimes.  

But seriously, SR meets once a month, if you can attend; our YR bodies meet a few times a month; and you have to fit in degree nights and other Blue Lodge meetings.  I find it can be difficult to be active in them all, which is why I waited to petition the YR.  Now that I'm almost done in the East in my Lodge, I intend to drop down to one meeting a month (while being an active committee member).  This gives me time to visit other Lodges, participate in the YR, and maybe even spend time with my family.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Jan 25, 2013)

None, I will join the Scottish Rite in a few years (after my time in the east)


----------



## Cressey (Jan 26, 2013)

None, but I have been a MM for less then a year. I am focusing on the blue lodge. I am Junior Deacon for 2013. With my officer duties, learning lectures, school of instructions, and visiting other lodges I have had plenty to keep me busy and content on my Masonic journey. Maybe in the future I will consider joining an appendant body, but only when I feel the time is right. Don't rush it, enjoy the journey.


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Jan 28, 2013)

15+ Years. I am going through York Rite. I was raised as a MM in 1996 and shortly thereafter appointed Junior Deacon. Moved to the south, west and east. Sat a second term in the east 10 years after the first when the SW did not advance due to out-of-state obligations. The appendant bodies are in larger towns 15-30 miles away from my small town. My lodge has practice every week, which I try to attend and I try to set aside one night to work with a candidate. 
The base of my activity has been and will continue to be at my Mother Lodge. That is where my love is. 

As to why I petitioned York Rite. I studied about it first and think it will be a nice addition to my base. Not a replacement. I may petition Shrine and Scottish Rite, not sure because I have not researched much about those. I do know that in terms of institutional charity, they do a great job. But I think in Masonry we are taught that charity should also be done personally, which is something I get out of the "Blue Lodge."


----------



## Bill Hosler (Jan 29, 2013)

widows son said:


> Same thing happened to me. As soon as we closed the lodge I was hounded by 3 different brethren to join the AASR and a couple more from the YR.  I will come to you when I'm ready. And of course you'll get the " no pressure" but
> How can there be no pressure when you got one group saying to join them, and another to join them? I felt at first I was going to be letting some guys down, but after thinking about it, I said TS for them. My journey. My path. My masonry.



I had the same experience. I received several YR petitions the night I was raised. I joined several bodies within six months of becoming a Master Mason. If I had to do it all over again I would have waited. 

The dirty little secret is once you joined these groups next thing you know you are an officer and you are trying 
to learn four sets of rituals for four different bodies. It's easy to get burned out and cause issues at home. 

Take your time and learn about and enjoy your Symbolic lodge for a while.


----------



## widows son (Jan 29, 2013)

Ya, I waited a few months, then I joined the YR. I'm still getting my degrees in the RA and only have my MMM degree, so i cant really participate yet. I'm SD in my blue lodge, so that's enough work for me right now. I'm kinda glad no memory work other than the OB is required, SD has some pretty big shoes.


----------

